# Is my caribe OK?



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam I Have Never Seen Anything Like That Iono


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That doesnt look good bro. Are you shure it isnt a huge feeder he is pooping out?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

it has to be somthing that he eaten


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha, the last thing I feed them was beefheart, which is what I thought it was in the first place, but it's still hanging there. It does honestly look like beefheart, but I know what ever it is cames from inside him and not leftovers, cause I thouroughly cleaned out any left overs when I feed them. Maybe I left some of the fat on the beefheart which is harder to digest, and he is pooping it out. But still this cant be good. I have a few more pics, here ya go


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam thats BAD hope your C gets Better


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thanks. Im not going to feed for a few days. Maybe this will help this poor guy out. Im almost thinking of separting him, cause the other are liking the way his ass is smelling, hehe.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------

